
Prefer DEFER Over ASYNC - julenx
http://calendar.perfplanet.com/2016/prefer-defer-over-async/
======
draw_down
People litter their script tags with these attributes and then start wondering
why they have weird JS bugs. I get that it's their fault and everything, but,
ughghghgh

